# Chritmas recipes



## Mandy (Nov 27, 2006)

What are your favorite Christmas recipes? Post 'em here!


----------



## Panda (Dec 7, 2006)

*Hot mulled cider*

You will need:

    * 2 qts apple cider
    * 10 whole cloves
    * 10 whole allspice
    * 4 4-in sticks of cinnamon
    * 1/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar 

Combine all ingredients in a Dutch oven. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 5 mins. Remove from heat and discard spices; serve hot. Yield; 2 qts


----------

